# FODMAP article



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting article on the worldwide success of FODMAPS can be seen here http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-10-28/taming-stomachs-with-fodmap-diet-spurs-8-billion-market#p1


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this!


----------

